# sweet and sour shrimp---Weight Watchers



## Raine (Jan 10, 2005)

sweet and sour shrimp

POINTS® value |  7
Servings |  4
main meals | Marinating the shrimp in our one-of-a-kind sauce makes this dish finger-lickin' good.

Ingredients 

1 1/2 Tbsp Dijon mustard 
1 1/2 Tbsp rice wine vinegar 
1 Tbsp vegetable oil 
1 Tbsp honey 
1/4 tsp table salt 
1/4 tsp black pepper 
1 pound shrimp, should be 1 lb flesh after peeled and deveined 
3 cup cooked white rice 

Instructions 

Combine mustard, vinegar, oil, honey, salt and pepper in a medium bowl; add shrimp and chill for 1 hour. (Note: If you're short on time, simply baste the shrimp with the marinade a few times when grilling.)


Preheat grill or broiler. Grill or broil shrimp until pink and tender, turning once, about 5 minutes. Serve over rice. Yields about 3 ounces shrimp and 3/4 cup rice per serving.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh wow!
I love shrimp and this sounds great!!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2005)

The shrimp is in the fridge. 

I'll be cooking it soon!  Smells great already


----------



## pdswife (Feb 4, 2005)

It was perfect!  I only marinated it for about 20 minutes because, I ran out of time.  It worked just fine that way.

 Paul loved it!!

I'll be making it again.   Thanks so much for the recipe.


----------



## Raine (Feb 4, 2005)

You're quite welcome. Glad y'all enjoyed it.


----------

